# Testing the hal mouse interface from the console?

## IRQsRFun

I am having trouble with the mouse on a previously working Gentoo installation (KDE) and I am looking for a way to test if the hal deamon is working as expected using the console.   

I have already looked at the docs and forums for the mouse problem and I do not think it is a common one.

Does hald output to a file in /dev?  If it does, could I use gpm to test it?  I know my mouse is working because:

```

gpm -m /dev/input/mice -t ps2

```

Turns on the console mouse with hald started or stopped.

I would also be willing to use or write  a simple C, C++ or or other language program if I know what the interface used between X and hal is.

Any help would be appreciated.

----------

## Sadako

I'm pretty sure hal just tells xorg what device node under /dev to use, not actually provide a mouse interface of it's own...

----------

## IRQsRFun

Hopless,

Thank you for the information.  Thank you for the better terminology (device node).

Does someone have an example of how to query hal for the mouse device node?

----------

